# How long will I have to wait for an invitation... 60 points ... 2633



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear All,
I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 this month (Telecommunication Engineers 2633). I am waiting for the next invitation round ... 7th Sep. As far as I know they have issued 42 invitations for 2633 on 3rd August and 41 invitations on 6th July. Occupational sealing is 1000. 
Can anyone please tell me, How long will i have to wait for my invitation? Is there any backlog for Telecommunication Engineers too ???


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Dear All,
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 this month (Telecommunication Engineers 2633). I am waiting for the next invitation round ... 7th Sep. As far as I know they have issued 42 invitations for 2633 on 3rd August and 41 invitations on 6th July. Occupational sealing is 1000.
> Can anyone please tell me, How long will i have to wait for my invitation? Is there any backlog for Telecommunication Engineers too ???


i submitted my EOI with 60 point (189) for 263311 on 31st july, Not received any invitation yet


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Me neither :-( .... What does your agent say? I mean, How much longer do we have to wait?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Me neither :-( .... What does your agent say? I mean, How much longer do we have to wait?


Well, Actually i raised the request myself, Not by agent, and don't know how much time it will take. Just waiting


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Got invitation today for Visa 189


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Congratulations Dear..... I haven't received mine yet


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Is there any way to find out the cutoff date for 263311.... Or do you know someone else who got invited .... I mean someone with EOI submission after 31 July?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Is there any way to find out the cutoff date for 263311.... Or do you know someone else who got invited .... I mean someone with EOI submission after 31 July?


There is no such way in my knowledge but i am quite sure in next month you will be invited. as there is only 15 days gap between our EOI submission. I am estimating because in last invitation people recieved invitation with EOI submission date of 24th june


----------



## Salah-u-din (Nov 11, 2015)

*263311-Telecom Engineer*

Time Line
CDR submitted to EA : 22 july 2015
Positive assessment received : 9 sep 2015
ielts test :24 oct 2015
ielts result : 9 november 2015 ( L 7/ R 7/ W 7.5 / S 8)
points achieved : 60
EOI submitted : 9 november 2015
status : waiting


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 13 August and got invited in 23rd OCT round ...


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

saadloe said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13 August and got invited in 23rd OCT round ...


Congrats dear


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

*Any Updates?*

Hi Heywb, Any updates on your end...  ... How long do you think we will have to wait for the grant?


----------



## comsian (Dec 29, 2014)

Number of invites for 263311 & 263312 are same or both belong to different categories?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

comsian said:


> Number of invites for 263311 & 263312 are same or both belong to different categories?


Still waiting :-(


----------



## comsian (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, I just wanted to ask whether both these occupation lie in the same or different ceiling?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

comsian said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to ask whether both these occupation lie in the same or different ceiling?


Sorry dear for miscommunication, 

As per occupation ceiling in SkillSelect they have mentioned the overall quota for 2633 which is 1000 visas and only 398 visas are granted so far. So subclasses of 2633 i-e 263311 and 263312 are lying in same category and there should be no issue of invites as 40% invites are sent so far for the allocated quota and still about 600 visas/invites are available.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 55 points without state sponsorship with 6 each IELTS band,
What are the chances to get EOI approved in 263311 category?


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

What are the chances for telecom engineers 263311 with 55 points ? Awaited since december


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> What are the chances for telecom engineers 263311 with 55 points ? Awaited since december


Which state(s) did you select in your EOI? If you've selected all states, then most will likely pass over your application out of fear you won't move to their state. If you've only selected one state, you'd need to check their website to see what they advise is their selection priority for being invited.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

I applied for NSW in December with 55 points, 12+ year experience while ielts 6.
I want to know that either NSW will send invitation or not? What are the chances for 263311 telecom engineer category


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, I want to know about some cases where EOI got expired for 190 invitations and no positive outcome recieved from states? Actually I am worry about my NSW state sponsorship as I applied in December with 55 points without SS points and I have ielts 6 and 12+ year experience in Telecom enginneering with 263311. Opinions and feedback required


----------



## bs.sapra (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted EOI in subclass 190 CSOL as University Lecturer on 10th May 2016. My PTE score is 63 and total points are 65 excluding partner and state points. What are my chances to get Invite.


----------

